
Project #1 of my 10 projects Launched - rubydoggy
So after 1 and a half month, i launched my first of the ten project challenge.You can find it to my projects section to my Blog http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rubydoggy.com
======
gamechangr
Hopefully...in your "want to be remote full stack developer" you realize that
you will need to work 1-3 years on a team before going "remote".

It looks like a good beginning...keep going!

~~~
rubydoggy
Thank you. I think this challenge will last about 1 1/2 years. I think i can
gain experience to take a junior developer after that.

